# buying non cervelo, how does FELT feel in comparison



## gogreen18 (Oct 26, 2009)

currently on a s1 but looking at ar4. how does geometry feel?

shorter top tube? taller head tube?


----------



## perrodediablo (Mar 22, 2010)

Wouldn't it be better to post in the Felt forum?
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/forumdisplay.php?f=113


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

gogreen18 said:


> currently on a s1 but looking at ar4. how does geometry feel?
> 
> shorter top tube? taller head tube?


What size are you looking at?

-SD


----------

